
Phoenix Framework. Authentication and Authorization Using Plugs - ck3g
http://whatdidilearn.info/2018/02/25/phoenix-authentication-and-authorization-using-plugs.html
======
regulation_d
I know Addict was only mentioned in passing, but I am curious: is that
becoming the goto authentication library for Elixir/Phoenix?

In my work with Phoenix so far, I've taken the author's roll-your-own
approach.

It did take longer to setup than just including Devise in Rails, but I also
understand exactly how it works so I think there is some benefit there.

But for folks just getting started with Phoenix (esp. from Rails), I wonder if
there should be a goto Devise-like option.

~~~
mikaak
I've always taken the roll-your-own approach too using
[https://github.com/bryanjos/joken](https://github.com/bryanjos/joken), though
I hear about
[https://github.com/ueberauth/ueberauth](https://github.com/ueberauth/ueberauth)
a lot.

If you're using Absinthe you can create a easy middleware for auth as well.

